# Farbcodetabelle mit Farben die miteinander harmonieren



## matze91 (10. Februar 2005)

Hi,

ich weiß nicht ob ich den Thread hier richtig eröffne.
Ich suche eine Farbtabelle in der Beispiele für Farben aufgeführt sind die 
gut miteinandern harmonieren.
Z.B.  weißer Hintergrund -> schwarze Schriftfarbe oder
        blauer Hintergrund -> ? Schriftfarbe.

Möchte nicht das sich die Farben auf unserer Homepage beissen.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruß
Matze


----------



## nickname (10. Februar 2005)

Hi Matze,

wie wärs damit   
http://www.knorrpage.de/colormatch.html


Gruß nickname


----------



## matze91 (10. Februar 2005)

Suuuper, das paßt!
Werde damit bestimmt weiterkommen.


----------



## Consti (10. Februar 2005)

Hey, das find ich ja klasse!
Hab auch welche in meinen Favoriten gehabt - teils recht gut, aber der ColorMatch 5000 ist auch klasse:

http:// w w w. f a r b e . d e . t t
[Leerzeichen löschen]
http://www.metacolor.de/farbwaehler_AuffaecherungenOLD.htm


----------

